# '17 Crux



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Are there going to be anymore Crux released? What is there plural of Crux, is it, Cruxes, Crux, or just Crux? Ha 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I've heard through the grapevine that there might be some more models released around the same time as the new Roubaix. So juuuuust before cross season. 

I couldn't wait that long so I bit the bullet and ordered a 2016 model for a nice discount. I'm no pro, so I don't really mind the SCS standard wheels.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

So, now that the Roubaixs are released, are there going to be anymore Cruxs or other bikes released?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone know what's going on with the crux on the website? Not showing the Crux or it will just show the S-Works model

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Wondering the same thing myself. When you click on bikes, it doesn't show a tab for cyclocross anymore. I searched the website for Crux and all the 2017's came up in the results, but still odd.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

I hope there aren't new ones coming out that are different. I just ordered the expert 1x

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Spotted: a redesigned Specialized CruX - BikeRadar


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Should we start a new thread for the '18 Crux? 

I'm a bit biased because I just bought a '16 Crux, but I like the curved tubes better. That thing kinda looks like a mtn bike frame with a Tarmac fork.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

dcorn said:


> Should we start a new thread for the '18 Crux?
> 
> I'm a bit biased because I just bought a '16 Crux, but I like the curved tubes better. That thing kinda looks like a mtn bike frame with a Tarmac fork.


I would support/subscribe to such a thread.

What got's me wondering right now, is as Trek seem to have added thru axles to their alloy cross bike (that's what I thought I read anyway), will the 2018 alloy Crux go thru axles too? I've been eyeing a Crux for a while, but really at my level, an alloy one would be fine. What I really want though, is thru axles, but that means spending way more and getting a carbon bike which I don't need.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> I would support/subscribe to such a thread.
> 
> What got's me wondering right now, is as Trek seem to have added thru axles to their alloy cross bike (that's what I thought I read anyway), will the 2018 alloy Crux go thru axles too? I've been eyeing a Crux for a while, but really at my level, an alloy one would be fine. What I really want though, is thru axles, but that means spending way more and getting a carbon bike which I don't need.


I was in the same boat last year, I was going to settle for aluminum, but wanted through axles. Ended up getting a shop friend hookup on a '16 Crux Elite X1 for less than the aluminum X1 build MSRP. 

But I'm willing to bet they'll go TA on the aluminum frames this coming year. (then again, I said that last year too...)


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

dcorn said:


> I was in the same boat last year, I was going to settle for aluminum, but wanted through axles. Ended up getting a shop friend hookup on a '16 Crux Elite X1 for less than the aluminum X1 build MSRP.
> 
> But I'm willing to bet they'll go TA on the aluminum frames this coming year. (then again, I said that last year too...)


I thought the same thing last year... also thought they would have implemented smartweld tech in the alloy crux... but no. 
Maybe this year?


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

smartweld would be great!


----------

